# Possible Oil Burn?



## xrm001 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have a 2012 MK6 Golf 2.5L at roughly 81,300 miles. I changed the oil at 78,510 and about a month (roughly 2,900 miles) later at 81,300 miles, I so happened to notice a ticking and decided to check the oil. My dip-stick was completely dry. I'm concerned because I don't see any visible oil leaks. I checked by the oil filter and the drain plug. I filled the car up with oil and the ticking seemed to be gone or at least died down significantly. What could be happening?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Sounds like you are burning oil. How much oil did you put in to get it to the right level? To confirm, you put almost 3k miles in a month? That's a lot considering the times we are in. Just saying.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

If it is not leaking out then it is being burned. Pull out a spark plug, if it has build up and is really black then you’re burning oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

